# Problems....



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello!

Now this could be a problem with equipment or maybe just me but I'm now sure!

So I can pull shots at say 1oclock and have the coming out at 35g in 27secs, ok,that's fine.... and then I can go to pull another shot again at 3oclock and the same bean, the same grin can choke my machine! Or MAYE I will get 35g but in say over 40secs! Not what I'm aiming for atall.....

What is going on!

The only thing I can think could be a problem is the tamp but I really am being as consistent as I can (I think)

Any other suggestions please would be much appreciated!

Cheers again

Ben


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Ben

What grinder are you using?

What beans are you using?

Are you using a proper tamper?

Where is the grinder situated? Is it next to a window or near a boiler?

Are you single dosing or leaving beans in the hopper?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you're keeping everything constant - does't, grind etc and the pours are varying in time - sounds like your tamping pressure, grind distribution is varying from shot to shot.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> If you're keeping everything constant - does't, grind etc and the pours are varying in time - sounds like your tamping pressure, grind distribution is varying from shot to shot.


What machine or lever as well as grinder beans, age of beans etc...


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Classic, light roast columbian 5 days past roast...


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Beanben said:


> Classic, light roast columbian 5 days past roast...


And what grinder are you using?


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorry, mazzer mini

Cheers!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Are you weighing your dose in the PF/basket?


----------

